# Goals & Dreams for 2018



## promiseacres (Jan 1, 2018)

So it's January 1, 2018. What goals do you have in the coming year and what dreams do you hope to realize. 

1. A barn for hay storage.... and possibly then some.... not sure how, am open to moving if I have too....
2. Go trail riding with my family on a regular basis,  hopefully my DS and DD#1 can be riding more independently. 
3. Cutting my Velveteen lops to 6,7 very high quality rabbits and being very selective on selling which means culling most pet quality. 
4. Discovering an income to help DH with finances.... which is quite the challenge as a SAHM and homeschool teacher to my kids. Maybe my baking will take off, or??? 
5. Get my garden going well and not let it waste it from weeds, ect. 
6. Landscape the front of our house.... 

Happy New Year!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 19, 2018)

My goal is to get a piece of paper stating that I have the right to stay here....and if that happens, my plans for expansion will no longer be "Paused" and I will begin the projects that will allow for the expansion. Along with the expansion will be plans for beginning the cycles of harvesting the animals for meat. This will include goats, ducks, and chickens...at this time there isn't any plans of adding any different species, just the increasing of the numbers of what we already have....tho, on the goats we will be looking at going with kikos or pygmies....but more than likely it will be pygmies because they'll be easier for us to handle, cause we aren't getting any younger or stronger.....


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Feb 25, 2018)

@promiseacres I’d love to be a SAHM. We just can’t afford it. I wish I could come up with something to do while I stay home and can still meet the needs of all my kiddos. Homeschooling may be in our future too. I totally get it! If only we could come up with something together and do it together so that if one of us has something come up, we can trade off and back and forth to share the load...


----------



## promiseacres (Feb 25, 2018)

Wehner Homestead said:


> @promiseacres I’d love to be a SAHM. We just can’t afford it. I wish I could come up with something to do while I stay home and can still meet the needs of all my kiddos. Homeschooling may be in our future too. I totally get it! If only we could come up with something together and do it together so that if one of us has something come up, we can trade off and back and forth to share the load...


Well we didn't honestly ever think "homeschool " even a few years ago.... was always going to get a "real" job once kids were bigger. But then discovered what a poor fit ps was for ds....and here I am.   with 3 kids I have never been able to afford childcare since we moved.... I just couldn't find a job that made going back to work worth it... some days I really miss having a job...but I know my kids benefit and I do too. I garden, can, anything to save money... you learn to do more on less.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 4, 2018)

One of my goals is well in its way, that is to finish the Feed and tack room in the barn. We finally got it all walled up, wiring is being done by a neighbor. When he is done, I have to cut 2x6’s to fill in between the rafters and screw them in place. Then we will get it spray foam insulated . Then put up interior walls and clean out the portable building that is smack dab full to the door. It’s 12x24 and I can make it to the back if I crawl over stuff. Then we’ll get it wired up, insulated and walled up. Move stuff back in. ORGANIZE THE FEED AND TACK ROOM!! ORGANIZE THE PORTABLE BUILDING!!! 

I want put the chick brooder (it’s on the porch) in the portable building. I want to clean up and ORGANIZE the porch!! 

We have a 8x10 portable building that needs repair. We already rebuilt the floor with new 2x4’s and built 2x6 treated skids. Then we dragged it with the tractor into place and set it up on blocks. It has tears and holes in the aluminum covering and I need to patch that. It will become the tool room. 

I need to finish the closet in the middle bedroom. Or at least get a good running start on it. There is room for a 2’ deep tower, where I can place shelves in it and store the large canning equipment, dehydrator, big pots, and jars. Then build another tower, run a rod between them for hanging clothes and another project will be done. 

I’m working madly to rabbit proof the garden. Last year they ate half of what I planted. Not. This. Year. 

Take down and move the round pen. 

Ride my horse more. 

We are currently building a permanent pig pen. We have two pigs in the trailer. Bass-ackwards as usual. That’s how I operate. 

I ordered 30 Cornish cross chicks, due March 20. I need to build chicken tractors to raise them in. Pasture #1 is some really poor dirt. We sprigged it in Bahia and Bermuda grass scraped off the road side last August. My mad plan is to raise the poopers on pasture #1, moving the tractors daily. Feed them fermented Feed, then butcher. 

Also ordered 10 Australorp pullet chicks and 2 rooster chicks. Plan on culling present layer flock hard and no longer selling eggs. 

That’s all I can think of right now.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 4, 2018)

Oh got to add building a proper Sheep shed. They have been sheltering in a 8x8 OSB shed. It’s crowded. A neighbor is swapping lamb meat for him building a 24x20 lean off the side of the portable building. All I need is for him to put up the roof, then I can finish it out. Also going to add a 10x10 dog room for Paris. With jump gates going to the Sheep shed and pasture #1.


----------



## promiseacres (Mar 4, 2018)

Only 2 months later and   I think most my plans will be changing.... 
like what needs fixed so if/when my Mom sells her property we can list ours... may not do a big garden. But landscaping is a win,win. And still talking a lean-to for hay. But much smaller. Rabbit goals should stay the same. Trail riding is always good. Guess we'll see where God leads us.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 4, 2018)

Love the rabbit picture!


----------

